# Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I am not in contact nor have I been with Wade Stewart but a good friend of mine has been and was able to get Wade to try and return the remaining OS Soundstream amps that are still in his possession.
The problem is these amps do not have the contact info with them anymore so that's the rub.
My good friend has graciously volunteered to try and fix some of this mess and will be posting in this thread shortly to detail out the process of finding the original owner's and getting these amps back into their hands.

So let me be clear.....this is not a burn Wade to the ground for what he did thread; that's already been established.
This thread is solely to try and get these last amps back to the owners.
So enough from me and lets see if we can fix some of this nightmare.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

administrator takes on a challenge, helpful to the community?

excellent, I have always felt the lack of closure on this story as an oppressive force even when my own amps were never in jeopardy.

hopefully the people who are still without their property can be located if no longer with us, and if not, maybe we could do a raffle where the remaining amplifiers get repaired with the money, and...

haha..

hope this turns out well.


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Just read through most of the wade thread and damn that's unfortunate. Good luck guys, hope it all works out


----------



## OLD TIMER (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Evening DIYMA member's I am OLD TIMER. And no I am not Wade Stewart. So please don't try any of that grade school stuff on me. I am here because I know Wade and am close enough to him distance wise to be of help.

Now I have talked with Wade on several occasions about this situation, and he has let me know that he also does not feel well about any of this, and he wants to make sure every piece of gear he has on hand has found its way back to its rightful owner. Since he is blocked here on the DIYMA and I am not, because I am not him. I offered to try to help settle some of this for some of you at least.

So I am stepping up to the plate to help him find the correct owners of a short list of amps he still has in his hands that need to go back to their owners. I have the list on hand right now. It may or may not be complete, but its a start in the right direction and hopefully will be and ends to a means for some of you at this point

WHAT I NEED FROM YOU:

If you still have not received your amp gear back from Wade I need each of you to PM my mail box with the following information for identification purposes.

1: model number and general description of your amp that has not returned to you yet.
2: a serial number would be nice if you have it, but not mandatory at this point.
3: A general description of what was wrong with your amp and or what special services you wanted performed to your amp. < reason is there are shop tech notes on these amps identifying what was needed and what was completed.
4; Any shipping tags from the USPS, Fed-ex, or UPS would be helpful but here again not mandatory.

Once I establish a match link I will be forwarding any and all info and your PM back to DIYMA Admins for their approval, with a request to contact you back for personal info such as return shipping address etc...

I am acting as a free agent doing this of my own free will in order to try and help end some of this situation as fast and as best as possible considering where you are all at at this time.
I don't have the amps in my possession, but if need be I can go get them. but this as far as I can see is not going to be the situation as to how they get returned to you the owner. I have asked Wade to return ship them with tracking info for DIYMA Admins, you the owner and even me to see. none of this info will be public though as this is a possible solution not a witch hunt.

Now please understand my simple point of view. I am trying to help some of you, and I am trying to help Wade also to clear his consciences about some of this matter. I have read your thread posts, and I have talked with Wade in emails and such. So I have heard most of this all before. This is why i kindly ask you to help me to help you by keeping this as calm as possible so some of you may see and end to this. I am not taking sides, I have no dog in the fight. I am just trying to do something right to help all parties involved at this point.
Hopefully this will bring and end and some peace for some of you.

OLD TIMER


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Glad to see some resolution to this situation. Good luck to those involved!


----------



## OLD TIMER (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Day 1 BUMP

No PM's yet ???


Thanks for the votes of support DIYMA member's. This matter was weighting heavy on Wade as well or he would not have elected to have me try to this to end this affair. This took his support and cooperation also.

This whole situation has been very unfortunate for all the directly involved parties, but their also have been several troll's just adding insult to injury on this matter while not lifting one finger to help anyone but their own ego's.

This will no longer be tolerated at any level as it represents nothing but trouble making for all the directly involved people including those who still may have property involved in this matter. So understand that any trolling in this thread will be erased, as your not helping and that will mean you are part of the problem not part of the solution.
This thread is only for solutions to help both Wade and anyone he did business with. I will bump everyday and log any PM's I get publicly so all can see that this is hopefully working to a solution, and not an extension of the original issue....Everyone including Wade wants the right thing done here, or this would not be happening...

Thanks again to all: OLD TIMER


----------



## OLD TIMER (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Day 2 BUMP.....

Still no PM's in my mail box from owners yet. Still looking though....


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Maybe put this link in the original repair thread.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



bkjay said:


> Maybe put this link in the original repair thread.


Not a bad idea.
I'll reopen it long enough to do so.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Done.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



OLD TIMER said:


> Evening DIYMA member's I am OLD TIMER. And no I am not Wade Stewart. So please don't try any of that grade school stuff on me. I am here because I know Wade and am close enough to him distance wise to be of help.
> 
> Now I have talked with Wade on several occasions about this situation, and he has let me know that he also does not feel well about any of this, and he wants to make sure every piece of gear he has on hand has found its way back to its rightful owner. Since he is blocked here on the DIYMA and I am not, because I am not him. I offered to try to help settle some of this for some of you at least.
> 
> ...


this is very good of you. will the amps be fixed or just returned? was just curious . I would think if fixed it would go a long way to make this be ok and everyone happy. not saying for free but could be discussed. just a thought.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



JAX said:


> this is very good of you. will the amps be fixed or just returned? was just curious . I would think if fixed it would go a long way to make this be ok and everyone happy. not saying for free but could be discussed. just a thought.


We're just lucky to be getting them back Jax.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> We're just lucky to be getting them back Jax.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I just thought maybe since that was the reason for all this anyhow that it would probably let by gones be by gones and no hard feelings ..was just asking. sorry


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

One of those "higher ups" isn't me...

Wade is posting on DIY Audio in the old school Soundstream thread in the car audio section there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

This thread is serving one purpose only and that is to get these remaining amps back to their owners.
If your post has been deleted it's because you didn't grasp that concept.
Let's get this done and over with.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLD TIMER (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Day 3 BUMP;

No owner PM's yet. Still looking for any gear owners to PM me please....


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

If you have the time, you could go through the thread and find all the people who complained about their amps, and maybe you could forward a list to Bret who could send them emails on the "restricted access, spam channel" that we all get DIYMA updates/AmpGuts, sales, notices.

Shouldn't be too hard, maybe ANT could throw out a DIYMA wide announcement that amps are looking for their owners.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Bump.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



cajunner said:


> you could go through the thread and find all the people who complained about their amps.


That's the first thing I thought of when I saw this thread, contact those members directly.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Yeah I might just have to do that.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Bump.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

No claims yet?


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Hey OLD TIMER, this is a great service that you are providing. I don't know the whole story but I do know what you are doing is very cool! Thanks for being upstanding and helping Wade to do the right thing. You rock! There still is some class in car audio after all. Thank you for that!


----------



## OLD TIMER (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



fulletal7777 said:


> No claims yet?


BUMP:
Friday morning and no, no one has PM'ed me yet. So we wait, watch, and listen....





leepersc said:


> Hey OLD TIMER, this is a great service that you are providing. I don't know the whole story but I do know what you are doing is very cool! Thanks for being upstanding and helping Wade to do the right thing. You rock! There still is some class in car audio after all. Thank you for that!



Thank you for you kind support. This took the opened mindedness of a lot of DIYMA folks to do. Just trying to do the right thing by all involved parties, and help bring a unfortunate situation to an end for as many as possible...
All the involved parties want this brought to closure in some proper fashion. It had to happen somehow, I just thought this might help some. Again Thank You! for your kind support.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

As I just bought an amp from Wade, I'd like to do my part and ask if there's anything I could do to help, be it the mods or old timer.

I have not been effected by any of this, but would like to help Wade restore his reputation as he hasbeen in full contact with me considering the amp I bought from him.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

After all my contacting of old posters, it appears at this moment that the remaining amps might not belong to any DIYMA members.
This is a possibility according to Old Timer who has been in contact with Wade over all this. 
So there's nothing really to help about other than putting the word out on other forums maybe?
Old Timer and I have agreed to let this thread from for as long as necessary to repatriate these amps properly. 
That's all we can do for now.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Looks like this guy just listed a 500sx on evilbay. Below is the auction number. Looks like a brand new account. 

231291618350


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



63flip said:


> Looks like this guy just listed a 500sx on evilbay. Below is the auction number. Looks like a brand new account.
> 
> 231291618350



didnt find that item numebr. who is "this guy"?


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

L-m-a-o


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



JAX said:


> didnt find that item numebr. who is "this guy"?


Soundstream Reference 500sx Sq Amp Completely Rebuilt 1 Year Warranty | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



63flip said:


> Looks like this guy just listed a 500sx on evilbay. Below is the auction number. Looks like a brand new account.
> 
> 231291618350


So he's still fixing/selling SS amps....your point?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So he's still fixing/selling SS amps....your point?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I guess my point was that someone who's been discussed in several threads as having not returned SS amps was selling one on eBay in what looked like a
brand new account. Just an observation.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



63flip said:


> I guess my point was that someone who's been discussed in several threads as having not returned SS amps was selling one on eBay in what looked like a
> brand new account. Just an observation.


Ok I get the assumption.
Maybe Old Timer can ask Wade where this Ebay amp came from.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

The amp Wade has for sale on Ebay is not one of the amps on the list compiled of what he has waiting to be returned. 
That's all I can tell you other than he's aware that we all are watching what he's doing.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

That new account is Wade. He has been in constant contact with me as I purchased an amp from him. 

He'strying to do right so let's commend him on that and not think the worst of everything. The world alreadyhas to much of that.


----------



## acelabs (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Hello, this is ace956. Yes I am selling amps that I bought, repaired to as close as I can to original condition and then reselling them on ebay. I have never ever sold any amp that was not mine. Thats why I still have these 6 amps after 4 years. The only reason I ended up not returning the amps I have is because they weren't finished. I should have just returned them and told the owners that I couldn't fix them but I was sure that given enough time I could repair them. Three of the amps I have I converted to Class A and they each had one channel not working. It could take several hours to get the bias on those amps set correctly. All I can say is: yes I screwed up but there were extenuating circumstances that led to my problems. For this I'm sorry.




63flip said:


> Looks like this guy just listed a 500sx on evilbay. Below is the auction number. Looks like a brand new account.
> 
> 231291618350


----------



## OLD TIMER (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Welcome back Wade ! 

Its in your hands now along with those that believe. They came forward for you, as did I. So now its up to you my friend. Finish and be well again...


Goodbye to all those worth remembering...And thank you for trying to do the right thing... OLD TIMER



Oh Lord:
Please grant me the strength to deal with utter nonsense and stupidity. Make me strong so I can enlighten those that are in dark places inside themselves. 
And please Lord let this thread find a proper ending so I may go about my own business knowing I have done the right thing for my fellow man...Amen...

OLD TIMER


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Thanks buddy.
Hopefully Wade will follow through the rest of the way.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



fulletal7777 said:


> Soundstream Reference 500sx Sq Amp Completely Rebuilt 1 Year Warranty | eBay



rrg I might have to battle someone for this....


----------



## acelabs (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



JAX said:


> rrg I might have to battle someone for this....


Jax, I wish you luck. If you don't gert this one I have a REF300s and REF700s coming along soon. I hope you get this one though.
Thanks, Wade


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



JAX said:


> rrg I might have to battle someone for this....


I mean no disrespect, but if I were a member on this forum, knowing that he royally ****** over so many people, I'd probly try my best to avoid buying from him.


But kudos for doing the right thing I guess 

It's cool if this post gets deleted, I'm probly walking on thin ice anyways lol


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

we all make mistakes, some bigger than others but he is attempting to make it right. Not sure if anyone is missing an amp now or not but at the end of the day we were talking about things that werent going to make or break people. just amps.

he was wrong. he admits it, I dont beleive it was what he intended and now its time to forgive and make it right .


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Bought with 0 issues and he even threw in a few extra screws when he found out some were to loose for my liking. I post this just to prove he can still be trusted.

SoundStream USA305, signed by Wade Stewart on the front and personalized to me on the back. Not sure I took pics of the back. 































This thing has been gone over by Wade and upgraded were possible. At 14v it does 62 x 4 @ 4 ohms = 256 x 1 @ 2 ohms.


----------



## acelabs (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

smgreen, thanks.
wadest


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

No problem.


----------



## djtsmith007 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Good to see these amps getting back to the owners. I know this is off topic but i got my 705 back within 2 months (4-5 years ago) of me sending it off to him. Came back fully functional. Thank goodness. 

Oddly enough he called me out of the blue back in May asking if i needed more work done. And he had also explained about getting amps back. I was outside at a bar so i couldn't make out everything he said.

Good luck everyone


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

Wade is apparently selling on eBay now. Check out his listing fo MC140


----------



## Q-Authority (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



rockytophigh said:


> Wade is apparently selling on eBay now. Check out his listing fo MC140


Correct, he has been on there for several months now. He generally repairs broken amps '*that do not belong to anyone else*', to new or better specs, and sells them there. Some very good deals to be had, especially on the few really old school amps that come up. From what I have seen he usually spells out what has been done to the amp, if repaired, along with the amps current specs, which is really nice (at least with the few I have noticed previously).


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



Q-Authority said:


> Correct, he has been on there for several months now. He generally repairs broken amps '*that do not belong to anyone else*', to new or better specs, and sells them there. Some very good deals to be had, especially on the few really old school amps that come up. From what I have seen he usually spells out what has been done to the amp, if repaired, along with the amps current specs, which is really nice (at least with the few I have noticed previously).


There were horror stories of the shoddy work he did when he came on here....I was most excited possibly of anyone for him being here. I bought a brand new MC500 and have owned a couple more since 1988. He is an outstanding engineer....amp repair man? He burnt some bridges, that's all I'm saying. I DID NOT get taken.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*

IMO this has been beat to death! Let it rest! Move on and enjoy what he does for this hobby of ours. Mistakes are to be forgiven at some point.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wade Stewart & Getting The Remaining Lost Soundstream Amps Back To Owners Thread*



ryanr7386 said:


> IMO this has been beat to death! Let it rest! Move on and enjoy what he does for this hobby of ours. Mistakes are to be forgiven at some point.


Exactly.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

